# Avtex TV - No picture



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

My Avtex TV has just lost the picture, I can get sound but no image. Anyone know if and where I can get it repaired?


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

MalanCris said:


> My Avtex TV has just lost the picture, I can get sound but no image. Anyone know if and where I can get it repaired?


Are you sure it's not suffering from voltage drop? The first sign is that the picture drops out but sound continues.


----------



## Deno (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi 
I believe this is a known fault with certain models of Avtex, mine went last year. I contacted Avtex directly by phone and they were superb, they sent a courier to pick up the faulty set and had it repaired and back to me within 4 working days - superb service.
If it's not the voltage issue the why not try giving them a call.
Regards
Deno


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I had the exact same fault.
Contacted Avtex and they sent a courier the same day, collected it, repaired it and delivered it back all within 72 hours and all FOC - didn't even ask for proof of purchase/invoice etc.

Give them a call - they have a superb customer service centre

+44 (0)2920 770 053


----------

